# Crocodile pantograph control



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

I have seen on a few videos where people are controlling the pantographs on there LGB 2040 crocodiles with DCC. Has anyone in the group actually done this and can you tell me what I need and how to set it up?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You need motorized pantographs, and then program the decoder to operate these the way you want them to work.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

hello itsmcgee: 

Would you please provide a link to one of the videos that you have seen and would like to replicate? 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Mx8dVyT2s0&feature=related


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

hello mcgee: 

The DCC control part is easy, rigging the pantograph to open and close using a solenoid switch requires a little thinking, but I am sure that there are a few members of this forum that may have an idea or 2 on how to go about it. I will ask my German freinds. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a very professionally done installation: 

http://www.zimo.at/web2010/aboutus/gartenbahnprofi0409_1.pdf 

Keith


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello Keith: 
Nicely done, I wish I could read German. Where did you get the solenoid switches you used for the uncoupling mechanism on the LGB DUO you modified several months ago. They might be adequate this type of conversion. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Here's another method. (It's an LGB 20390 Triebwagen, not a 20400 Krok, but the methodology is transportable.) 

http://www.beathis.ch/lgb/20390/20390.html 

Personally, I prefer disco lights... 
http://tinyurl.com/d4fxkkz 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By rwbrashear on 09 Apr 2012 07:41 PM 
Personally, I prefer disco lights... 
http://tinyurl.com/d4fxkkz 

Best regards, 
Bob Hello Bob:

I concur; nice conversion, high entertainment value !

Regards,

Mohammed
http://www.allaboutlgb.com
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, I prefer disco lights... 

Hi Bob! 

That disco ball, the "dry ice" smoke, and AC/DC playing in the background....awesome! He should win some kind of award for that...thanks for that link!! 

Keith


----------

